# wet pigeon poop



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

in the last week i have found that my new pigeon wich ive had since about 3 weeks has started pooing a lot and it is quite wet and every moarning i clean it theres a lot of wet poop bundled up on the floor could this be something serious, or could it be because of humidity in the air, it seems to happen more at night.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

A number of things can cause wet droppings. We need more information to try and figure this out. 

Is your pigeon a single, pet bird kept in a cage or do you have multiple pigeons?

Is it a cock or a hen? It's normal for hens produce loose droppings a few days before they lay eggs. 

What is your pigeon's diet? Do you provide it clean water and grit? Any other minerals or supplements?

Is your pigeon active and alert or does it sit still with its feathers fluffed up and seem reluctant to move?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does it seem to be drinking an awful lot? If so, it would be a Polyuria/Polydipsia complex (PU/PD or PUPD). "Poly-" means basically "a lot", "-uria" means "urine", and "dipsia" means essentially "thirst". There are a variety of things that can cause a bird to drink an awful lot of water and then make a lot of urine.

Young birds can occasionally do it just because they haven't learned not to moderate their drinking (yeah, a drinking problem). But it can certainly be caused by a bunch of other things. One of those is called "hardware disease", where a bird ingests something like a metal staple and the zinc coating starts coming off in the stomach due to the natural presence of digestive acids. In such cases, the body needs the extra water to try and flush the excess zinc from the blood. Proving that particular one requires an X-Ray to be taken.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are some of the symptoms of canker according to Dr. Colin Walker. Most of us think of canker as the cheesy growths in the pigeon's throat when actually, it can manifest in so many different ways, one of which being wet droppings.
I'm not saying that hardware disease is not the problem here because it could be. It just seems more likely that the problem is canker, given pigeons are so prone to it.
Here's the excerpt from the article...
Please read #4 regarding wet dropping


1. 'Penguin' posture - Associated with proventricular (glandular stomach) and crop pain. Birds will lean back on their tails and gulp. Noticed particularly after eating and drinking.

2. 'Dry feather' - Due to lack of down feather drop and bloom production.

3. 'Leady' feel - Affected birds will not come into condition and feel heavy in the hand.

4. Wet dropping - Inflammation in the digestive tract creates a thirst, leading to elevated water intake and urine production. This produces a clear watery rim around the dropping.

5. Green droppings - Due to digestive tract irritation and in some birds decreased food intake.

6. Inflammation in the throat - Tonsillitis and increased clear to grey bubbly mucus.

7. Interference with crop function - Delayed crop emptying and sometimes vomiting.

8. Increased food consumption by team as a whole

9. Dry yellow canker - In birds of any age, this tells you that many other birds have elevated trichomonad levels, which have not yet passed the threshold for yellow material to form.

10. Indirect signs - Poor loft flying, poor tossing, respiratory problems that respond poorly to medication or quickly relapse, a dramatic improvement in the birds' general vigour in response to anticanker medication are all suggestive.

Definitive diagnosis, however, depends on microscopic examination of a crop flush. Microscopic changes that are suggestive of the problem also develop in the dropping,. These changes are associated with the stress of the disease and include elevated E. coli and yeast levels. These changes, however, do not occur in all birds


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it only in the morning?


----------



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

its more through the night, but it could be my pigeon hasnt learnt to drink properly yet as it is only young, but i think hes not pooping as much now, and i have seen it drinking. because i was getting worried that he didnt know where the water was. I put a teaspoon full of cyder viniger i their drink, this person told me to put it, because its got lots of vitamins or somrthing, i was wandering if you put anything like this in yours


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would be a good idea to treat for canker on a regular basis. Canker is not a huge problem if kept in check.
The theory with cider vinegar is that it keeps canker from thriving in the pigeon's system...not that it has vitamins. It is a specific vinegar that most members use. The brand name is Bragg. It's processed differently than most other vinegars and it is organic. My pigeons won't drink their water with vinegar it in it. Could be because I didn't start them when they were young . If your pigeon has canker, which is a single cell parasite, vinegar alone won't be enough to treat the bird and knock the canker to manageable levels. The good news is that the medicine isn't expensive, treatment is easy and most birds respond very well.


----------

